# food for thought on oil for older machines??????



## gregg (Feb 12, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## Bill C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## gregg (Feb 12, 2015)

I know my mill says 20 wt non'deterget oil. I know motor oil is just as he says not good for rust protection .


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 13, 2015)

Multi-grade automotive engine oils (whether synthetic or not) all contain what are commonly referred to as detergents.  One of their functions is to scavenge moisture from the atmosphere, which reduces rust buildup on the inside of the engine.  The accumulated moisture is boiled off while the engine is running and dumped out the tailpipe.  Serves much the same function as air dryer bags used in certain explosive weapons types.  For several years, I've been using Mobile Heavy Medium Circulating Oil (which is ISO 68 or SAE 20).  I live in Houston (90 deg./90% RH being common) and have had no significant rust accumulation problem.

The felt oilers typically mounted on carriages and some shafts should have rubber (neoprene) wipers mounted outboard.  The way oilers keep a layer of oil on the ways underneath the carriage and the wipers keep the ways outside of the carriage from having a thick layer of oil that attracts and holds the chip/swarf/grit.

Robert D.


----------



## gregg (Feb 13, 2015)

Then ISO 68 like hyd oil is 20 wt. ?? 
Which I have 5gal buckets of being owner of a old 1951 AC WD.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 14, 2015)

Yes, more or less.  There are a number of oil viscosity comparison charts around.  And none of them exactly agree.  And of course the test methods to establish the various scales all differ.  But when I bought the gallon of Mobile about two years ago, on the Enco ad page, it said in parentheses (SAE 20).  All that I can really say is that I have SAE 10 and SAE 30 in quarts and it's in between.    But most hydraulic oils should be petroleum based and free from detergents.  So what you have will probably work fine.


----------

